# Apple TV sur CRT & diffusion du contenu de Deezer



## @ Tao @ (25 Janvier 2008)

Hello,

Je cherche à savoir si il est faisable de relier l'apple TV sur un téléviseur CRT via un boitier en charge de convertir le signal HDMI vers une péritel ou une entrée RVB classique ? 

Je suis à peu pré persuadé que oui mais n'étant pas spécialiste en vidéo je souhaiterai connaître la meilleur solution pour ne pas trop dégrader la qualité de l'image avec une reco sur le boitier à utiliser et où l'acheter. 

Je me pose également des questions sur la faisabilité de diffuser sur la TV via l'apple TV la musique en streaming disponible sur deezer 

Si vous avez une idée sur le sujet n'hésitez pas 

Thks


----------



## two (25 Janvier 2008)

il y a déja deux fil qui parlent de cela... celui ci  et celui là
tu devrais y trouver des réponses 

pour ce qui est de deezer, je ne sais absolument pas mais une piste serait d'aller voir soit par ici soit par là


----------

